# FS: 260g acrylic tank from Cal Aquaria"PICS UP"



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Selling my lovely acrylic 260g tank made from the pros at CalAquaria in California comes with stand and light $1500 pics come tonight 6ft tank and 32" foot print awesome for monster fish and 6' long NO Scratches JUST THE TANK AND LIGHTS FOR $1500 Pumps and acc are EXTRA

Fluval fx5 x2 180$ each
500w titanium heater with controller 65$
eheim monster 2080 275$
4' coralife light with fans 4 bays 140$
air pumps variety all 35$ eacch


----------



## Searay (Oct 17, 2012)

what do want for the tank


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

dude this thread is hard to read... i dont want you to have to get rid of all your monster fish , now the tank jeez..


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

It says tank stand light 1500


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

That is like a brand new tank you just got a few month ago. I missed another monster fish keeper if you sell every thing Bob.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

For sale ad Clarified


----------



## EvanSong (Apr 4, 2012)

How thick is the plexi glass?


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

tank is 1/2" and built right no warping its almost new


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

waiting for the pics 

I will forward this to my friend. Maybe he might be interested.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Ok I'll upload so much action on the tank I figured I didn't need too lol


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is the link to the tank set up.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank...n-tank-build-new-pics-video-24641/index3.html


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/skrickett/51086ab6.jpg


----------



## currietom (Oct 10, 2011)

Mind me asking, are you down sizing? or just getting out of it? Just wondering to see if you may be interested in trades for the 2080?


----------



## EvanSong (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm interested in filters and PMed you 2 days ago. Please check your message box.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

ahh ok sorry


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Im not getting out of hobby, I just priorities right now Im keeping my 90G in my office, and maybe putting something in basement. Sting-rays and monsters was hard for me to deal with as I was gone every weekend, and in the summer I was gone and hiring someone to look after my monster's wasn't fair also I lost my favorite pair of rays when I went to florida for 3 weeks I havent been the same since It really bugged me I love my fish that is why Im glad my favourites went to amazing Caring fish keepers and Im glad they will have a good life where I can visit and see them grow as for now Im going to keep what I have going and not wear myself thin also My accident didn't help much Ill tell YA THIS WAS AN EXTREMELY HARD DECISION TO MAKE TRUST ME


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Got an update from my friend. He said its a little too big for him. Sorry.
He wants to get a pool table for that space instead 

Bump for a nice tank. 
Definitely not easy to find good stuff like this everyday.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Tank and fikters all Sold to guy who bought the tank thanks everyone but it went as package


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

nice good for you , i hope it was all worth it boss... you had all the stuff i dream about having one day. glad you got a big chunk sold.. . do you still have the tigerfish and armatus?


skrick said:


> Tank and fikters all Sold to guy who bought the tank thanks everyone but it went as package


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

pool table??? sounds like someone has the priorities a lil mixed up lol everytime i see a pool table in someones house i think to myself, a 5 x 8 fish tank could be sitting right there...



Smiladon said:


> Got an update from my friend. He said its a little too big for him. Sorry.
> He wants to get a pool table for that space instead
> 
> Bump for a nice tank.
> Definitely not easy to find good stuff like this everyday.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

All my monsters were sold I kept a school of red head tapajo and some loaches I just don't have the time anymore it's a shame but they those fish need alot of attention that I was not giving them I would go away for long periods of time and hiring someone to look after just really sucked


----------

